# Penn battle vs fierce



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I went to BPS to buy a battle combo for 130 and saw the fierce combos for 80. They looked pretty much the same to me, what is it about the battle series that costs 50 bucks?


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

i have two of the fierce and i really like them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Couple more bearings?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i own both of these a fierce 6000 and a battle 4000. you cant go wrong with either, the battle just has a couple perks over the fierce.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Does the Fierce have the HT-100 drag?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kenton said:


> Couple more bearings?


Didnt count those..lol


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

The Fierce is two models under the Battle. Main difference being the bearing number and the drag system. 

"Battle™ spinning reels are equipped for combat with a full metal body, side plate, and rotor, smooth HT-100™ drag washers and a 6+1 stainless steel bearing system. The machined and anodized aluminum spool includes a Super Line spool so no backing is needed to keep superline from slipping."

"The Fierce™ reel lives up to its name with a durable full metal body and sideplate to keep precise gear alignment under heavy loads. The 4+1 stainless steel bearing system provides protection even in the harshest saltwater conditions."

http://www.pennreels.com/products/reels/spinning-reels


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

$50 for two bearings and some HT-100 seems a bit steep. I think i may go with Fierce and upgrade the drag for a couple bucks. Thanks for the heads up. I've been putting off pulling the trigger on a new Battle.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds like battles are better,,Its just sometimes something will be really good and they just want to make something new to charge more and then sell the older ones a lot cheaper even though they are about as good.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I have the 4000 and 2000 Fierce models. I am a huge fan of the Fierce series.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the battles because of the ht100 drag, the thicker bail wire... Etc... But if your looking for something reasonably priced look at the ssg and ssm they are built to last


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

BirdNest said:


> I like the battles because of the ht100 drag, the thicker bail wire... Etc... But if your looking for something reasonably priced look at the ssg and ssm they are built to last


What are ssg's and m's?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

The older Penn reels


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Battle has 2 more bearings Ht-100 drag. rubber gasket for braid to go directly to spool and the battle is a full metal body and sideplate the fierce has a metal body but the sideplate is graphite. you can't go wrong with either because for the value the fierce is worth the significant lower price and is just as saltwater resistant. you can always get the ht-100 drag washers to manually upgrade from ebay for 6-10 dollars then you just have 2 less bearings than battle. Good luck. i would say especially if its a backup rod and reel or a bait soaking rig go with the fierce and save 40 bucks while spending 10 on the drag upgrade if you get a 4000 or bigger size


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BirdNest said:


> I like the battles because of the ht100 drag, the thicker bail wire... Etc... But if your looking for something reasonably priced look at the ssg and ssm they are built to last


Yeah, right on. I got two for 20 bucks from a guy who used to post here. Spent the same amount to have them serviced. Was an experiment, really, but I have liked them.

I also have a Battle that seems pretty good.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I went the fierce 5000 route....just fish in the bay and don't like heavy stuff. The rod had terrible reviews(complaints about breaking)on BPS website but seems fine to me....under warranty anyways.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most differences have been pointed out already but one huge difference (IMO) is the metal rotor on the battle VS graphite rotor on the fierce. 

Two bearings, HT-100 washers, heavier bail, non-flexing metal rotor; definitely worth the fifty bucks


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*fierce/battle*

It will not make a difference on a 2 lb trout, but when the stud fish is running and you can not stop it, the $50. is cheap


----------

